# The Bureau: X-Com Declassified



## Foxbat (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't know if these guys make good games but they make great trailers!
Being a sucker for a good strategy game, I live in hope.

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...n-here-the-bureau-xcom-declassified/#comments


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmm. First person view? 'Some' squad orders? Sounds a bit more FPS than XCOM: Enemy Unknown.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 27, 2013)

Ah, here's a bit more info: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/123531-2K-Reveals-The-Bureau-XCOM-Declassified

*sighs* It sounds mostly excellent, but I much prefer TBS to RTS. However, it's good to see another strategy game, there's very few for the PS3, and XCOM: Enemy Unknown is one of the best games for the console.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 27, 2013)

thaddeus6th said:


> Ah, here's a bit more info: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/123531-2K-Reveals-The-Bureau-XCOM-Declassified
> 
> *sighs* It sounds mostly excellent, but I much prefer TBS to RTS. However, it's good to see another strategy game, there's very few for the PS3, and XCOM: Enemy Unknown is one of the best games for the console.


 
I too prefer TBS. I'm kind of hoping this will be pausable real-time. Failing that, perhaps a planning/execution in real time a la Combat Mission would be okay.


----------



## Krayhayft (Jun 7, 2013)

I actually thank that it looked better when it was just a FPS.


----------

